# best 1-day courses in London



## kolorado (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello, I'm looking to do a 1-day course in London on barista training and was wondering if anyone has gone on one, and which they would recommend? Thanks!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

London school of coffee not been yet but will be going to do some stuff this year.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn- does excellent one on one training. Drop him a pm


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Glenn- does excellent one on one training. Drop him a pm


Oops l forgot he was based in London Yes Glenn


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Glenn- does excellent one on one training. Drop him a pm


He sure does!! He teaches you in your own home on your own kit which I found more useful!! May not suit you though


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffeesmiths do espresso courses, latte art and brew courses which are good but each individual session is a couple of hours. If you want to do everything in a day best with Glenn maybe then you can tailor it.


----------



## kolorado (Jan 19, 2014)

Great, thanks all! I'll check out Glenn's service and also London School of Coffee.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Prufrock !

http://www.prufrockcoffee.com/prufrock-the-london-brat/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can totally endorse the team at Prufrock if you are looking for a small group coffee training.


----------

